# Looking For Action



## Minimor (May 27, 2019)

That's his name! Lol We call him Migo (shortened from the initial Amigo).
He is a 4 year old ASPC gelding that was supposed to be AMHR as well, but he grew too tall even as a weanling.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 27, 2019)

So handsome!


----------



## Cayuse (May 27, 2019)

Pretty Boy! Does he drive? He would look lovely in a natural wood cart and a russet harness.
He is an interesting color, reminds me of the older "Foxfire" bred morgans. My welsh pony is sort of that color, but more liver chestnut, your guy looks like he has a golden tone to him.


----------



## Minimor (May 27, 2019)

He does not drive yet--i have not had time to work with him. I do not expect to have any trouble getting him going--i dont have a natural wood cart but he will look spiffy on the Frey or the Jerald. He and my youngest pinto mare will be the first two I start working this summer.

He is a silver bay (my favorite shadecolor)--and yes, he does have that Morgan look. Since I had Morgans for so many years, I like that.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

He is lovely Minimor


----------



## Crimson Rose (May 28, 2019)

How handsome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2019)

Did you bred Morgans, Minimor? I grew up around Morgans. Lots of them around here and my uncle had a stallion and a usually one or two foals a year.


----------



## Minimor (May 28, 2019)

We did not really breed but did raise one here and there for our own use. We had them for 46 years; usually only 4 or 5 but up to 11 at one point. We trail rode and drove and did some showing at the open shows and fairs, and when I was young enough, 4Has well (in QH country! QH kids and their parents, even the club leaders, hated me because I always beat them and their professionally trained QHs!) We downsized to Minis in 2001, got our first Shetland in 2008, and had our last Morgan put down in 2012.


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2019)

Minimor said:


> We did not really breed but did raise one here and there for our own use. We had them for 46 years; usually only 4 or 5 but up to 11 at one point. We trail rode and drove and did some showing at the open shows and fairs, and when I was young enough, 4Has well (in QH country! QH kids and their parents, even the club leaders, hated me because I always beat them and their professionally trained QHs!) We downsized to Minis in 2001, got our first Shetland in 2008, and had our last Morgan put down in 2012.


While I didn't win, me too; but with a half-Arabian. Show open and 4-H shows with my half-Arab gelding and beat the QHs often enough to annoy the riders.


----------

